# Short Ram / Cold Air Intake



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Has anyone tried making one on their own and if so, did they throw a CEL? I have been looking at intakes online from the few manufacturers that offer the intake and it looks like it's pretty basic to me. Since there is no MAF, an insert is out of the question.

Ultimately I plan on making one myself as $250-$300 for an intake is ridiculous when you can piece one together for $80-$120 plus the cost of a breather filter (depending on if you wsnt a short ram or cold air intake)

Any ideas?

(specifically the EA211 motor)



**Update/end result***
So far this is what it currently looks like. I have driven about 5,000 miles without any issues. I will reroute the coolant hose at a later time.


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Ive been waiting for a day off work to give it a try. I think pep boys have the diy intakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwaudipreferred (Jul 19, 2005)

I had a filter on a stick I made from parts at the local automotive store. No cel. Turbo spool was much louder and I got some wastegate whoosh too. No performance but a fun little mod for next to nothing.


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Ive been waiting for a day off work to give it a try. I think pep boys have the diy intakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet. Post some pics once you're done! 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

vwaudipreferred said:


> I had a filter on a stick I made from parts at the local automotive store. No cel. Turbo spool was much louder and I got some wastegate whoosh too. No performance but a fun little mod for next to nothing.


Cool! Any pics?

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Ive been waiting for a day off work to give it a try. I think pep boys have the diy intakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Set it up yet?

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Set it up yet?
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Nope. Not yet. Its on my mind, but with a new baby everything is pushed off to the side. Once I have some time I will. I feel like my car is being neglected, but will get some love sooner or later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Nope. Not yet. Its on my mind, but with a new baby everything is pushed off to the side. Once I have some time I will. I feel like my car is being neglected, but will get some love sooner or later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I know the situation...got a 4 year old myself. Take your time. I grabbed a 90 and 45 degree elbows and an air filter. Gonna grap some piping this weekend and begin my install.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Went to the store (Autozone) and grabbed whatever they had to throw something together. Ordered a 3"x1' aluminum piece from Amazon. Wrapped it from the leftover header heat wrap I had (for insulation). Need 3 couplers now and possibly a 3"x4" pipe to push the filter over a little more..just so it can line up with the OEM duct.
I will probably work on a headshield later on *shrug*

All mocked up right now...will post pics when it is installed.




















Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Went to the store (Autozone) and grabbed whatever they had to throw something together. Ordered a 3"x1' aluminum piece from Amazon. Wrapped it from the leftover header heat wrap I had (for insulation). Need 3 couplers now and possibly a 3"x4" pipe to push the filter over a little more..just so it can line up with the OEM duct.
> I will probably work on a headshield later on *shrug*
> 
> All mocked up right now...will post pics when it is installed.
> ...


Looks good man. Keep us posted. I still haven't gotten around to doing anything yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Looks good man. Keep us posted. I still haven't gotten around to doing anything yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Based on what I have put together in parts, Ive spent about $120. The most expensive parts are the 3"x1' aluminum piece and the air filter. Gonna install this weekend.









What is going to take the longest is finding something to hold it up. Zipties will be a last resort. Going to keep the stock intake piece that has the two screws and maybe fab something around it to direct the airflow to the filter. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Installed. Definitely louder during spool-up with the whoosh....I like it. 

Oh and FYI if you plan on running a 3" intake, the turbo inlet is 2.5". Specture couplers from the auto parts store have a reducer inside so it works out perfectly. 










Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Installed. Definitely louder during spool-up with the whoosh....I like it.
> 
> Oh and FYI if you plan on running a 3" intake, the turbo inlet is 2.5". Specture couplers from the auto parts store have a reducer inside so it works out perfectly.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome man! Get us a sound clip if you can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zfleish7 (Oct 20, 2016)

Damn that actually looks pretty good! Would love to hear a video clip of it.


----------



## JUSTINCR3DIBULL (Apr 23, 2016)

yeeass we need a video!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll post one sometime tomorrow 👍👍

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

Did you use a 45 degree elbow coming out of the turbo, or is that 90? Kinda hard to tell in the pic.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

JuicyChoach said:


> Did you use a 45 degree elbow coming out of the turbo, or is that 90? Kinda hard to tell in the pic.


Did a 45 degree elbow. A 90 would force the pipe run into the valve cover.👍

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just took a quick video while parked. The intake sounds a little throaty when driving versus parked so I will have to pull out my gopro. Ill try to get a video tomorrow while driving. 

https://vimeo.com/192208985

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Just took a quick video while parked. The intake sounds a little throaty when driving versus parked so I will have to pull out my gopro. Ill try to get a video tomorrow while driving.
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Nice!!

When shopping for parts online, a lot say they aren't made for Turbo- or Super-charged engines. Anyone know why this might be? Should I even worry about that?


----------



## JUSTINCR3DIBULL (Apr 23, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Just took a quick video while parked. The intake sounds a little throaty when driving versus parked so I will have to pull out my gopro. Ill try to get a video tomorrow while driving.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/192208985
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


damn dude! that sounds so good! let me ask you this what would you do differently building it again?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

JUSTINCR3DIBULL said:


> damn dude! that sounds so good! let me ask you this what would you do differently building it again?


Nothing actually. It was easy to put together. But if I had the dough to throw away, I would have pieced it together and then get some 3" pipe custom bent.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

So just to recap. From what I can, tell these are the parts you did this with:

- THREE 3" to 3" couplers
- ONE 3" to 2.5" coupler
- ONE 3" diameter, 45 degree aluminum elbow
- ONE 3" diameter, 90 degree aluminum elbow (I MIGHT INSTEAD REPLACE THIS AND TWO REGULAR COUPLERS WITH A 90 DEGREE COUPLER ELBOW BOOT)
- ONE 3" diameter, 12" long aluminum tube
- ONE 3" diameter, 6" long aluminum tube
- ONE air filter
- ONE small breather filter
- Some zip ties

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

JuicyChoach said:


> So just to recap. From what I can, tell these are the parts you did this with:
> 
> - THREE 3" to 3" couplers
> - ONE 3" to 2.5" coupler
> ...


Yep...thats about it. 👍👍

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh and remember that the 12" tube will need to be cut a little to line everything up. I think I cut off about an inch or so from mine so that the tube can run parallel to the radiator/support.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Oh and remember that the 12" tube will need to be cut a little to line everything up. I think I cut off about an inch or so from mine so that the tube can run parallel to the radiator/support.
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


I ended up ordering three 6" long tubes. I don't have anything to cut up a longer tube with. This came out slightly cheaper than buying a longer tube anyway, including the extra coupler I'd need. And I ordered the 90 degree angle coupler, which is a bit shorter than the aluminum counterpart, so that might cut down the length a bit. If I still have to cut, then I'll buy or borrow something, but we'll see. Only received two parts so far, but I should have the rest by the end of the week.


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

Ok so I got all my parts ready to go. Just have to figure out how to take out the OEM air box and stuff. I have a general idea of what to do but this is still my first time. Not sure which hoses should go where or can just be left alone. Any guidance will be appreciated.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

I tried to give it a go earlier and I cant seem to get the air box out. Doesn't seem to budge even after undoing the plastic clamps.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

JuicyChoach said:


> I tried to give it a go earlier and I cant seem to get the air box out. Doesn't seem to budge even after undoing the plastic clamps.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Nevermind. I decided to search for MK7 Golfs How-To's since I knew they'd be more common by now than the Jettas with the 1.4T. I'll try again later.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrcDiJfNAwU


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

Now the next hurdle...How do you take of the little hose from where the little breather filter will end up? Is there no way to remove it without cutting it?


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

Got it!!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

JuicyChoach said:


> Got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dope! 👍👍👍

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry I have not been responding. Tapatalk has not been sending notifications for some reason

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Sorry I have not been responding. Tapatalk has not been sending notifications for some reason
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


No problem. I figured it out in the end. Ended up cutting my finger in the process. I might swap the 45degree pipe with a 65degree one because mine just out more than the one you have. I was barely able to close the hood. And getting the coupler onto the turbo inlet was a pain in the butt. I noticed my car doesn't seem to be sucking in air as loudly as in your video after starting it and revving the engine. Could that be because of how cold it is outside? It gets louder after driving a bit.


----------



## Rickyj2013 (Mar 17, 2016)

*question*

i made my own intake with the flexible pipe crap they sell at the auto parts store and I'm not really happy with the look of it...what did you use to connect the pipe to the turbo itself? i currently have the stock section off the turbo with that stupid little organ pipe looking thing


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

Rickyj2013 said:


> i made my own intake with the flexible pipe crap they sell at the auto parts store and I'm not really happy with the look of it...what did you use to connect the pipe to the turbo itself? i currently have the stock section off the turbo with that stupid little organ pipe looking thing


I used a 3" diameter silicone coupler that comes with a 2.5" adapter insert to connect to the turbo. That was attached to a 45 degree aluminum elbow on the 3" side.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

JuicyChoach said:


> I noticed my car doesn't seem to be sucking in air as loudly as in your video after starting it and revving the engine. Could that be because of how cold it is outside? It gets louder after driving a bit.


That may be due to the type of filter used. Also the intake sounds a bit louder on a cold start (like in the video)


Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rickyj2013 said:


> i made my own intake with the flexible pipe crap they sell at the auto parts store and I'm not really happy with the look of it...what did you use to connect the pipe to the turbo itself? i currently have the stock section off the turbo with that stupid little organ pipe looking thing





JuicyChoach said:


> I used a 3" diameter silicone coupler that comes with a 2.5" adapter insert to connect to the turbo. That was attached to a 45 degree aluminum elbow on the 3" side.


This is exactly what I used as well. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

JuicyChoach said:


> Got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, I will be doing the same soon too.... I found a 20" polished aluminum 3" pipe so I will cut it down to fit properly. Any codes or issues thus far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuicyChoach (Aug 27, 2016)

jdogg8303 said:


> Looks good, I will be doing the same soon too.... I found a 20" polished aluminum 3" pipe so I will cut it down to fit properly. Any codes or issues thus far?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, no codes or anything

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

What is this whoosh that you guys speak of? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

seesir said:


> What is this whoosh that you guys speak of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar to the sound of a BOV..just slightly different. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

I love that sound, heard that our cars don't have one or something like that. Have been trying to find out if it was possible to get that sound, guess it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

seesir said:


> I love that sound, heard that our cars don't have one or something like that. Have been trying to find out if it was possible to get that sound, guess it is!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah we do not have one. The only way (currently) to achieve this is to buy this or something similar:









The only issue is that there is no hole (at the bend) to accommodate the sensor. So you would have to figure out a way to attach it without causing any air leaks











Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Sounds complicated, maybe I'll try it when school ends next month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Meh, doesnt seem too complicated. If you buy the pipe, you will need to make one hole and just figure out a way to keep the sensor in place. The only reason why I have not done it yet is because the pipe they are offering is too expensive. Wish I knew how to weld. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherb32 said:


> Meh, doesnt seem too complicated. If you buy the pipe, you will need to make one hole and just figure out a way to keep the sensor in place. The only reason why I have not done it yet is because the pipe they are offering is too expensive. Wish I knew how to weld.
> 
> Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


Good chunk of change for a noise lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> Good chunk of change for a noise lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lol exactly!!! That price tag for 0 gains. Lol

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombified 5000 (Oct 15, 2010)

*ATTEMPT WITH 2 couplers and PVC PIPE*

soooooo just ordered filters, 45 degree coupler and 90 degree coupler and im gonna attempt to fill in the rest with pvc. keep it on the cheap side with some paint or hopefully get some black pvc 3" its cheap at lowes for like 6 bucks for 10 ft. i paid 37 bucks for both couplers (2.5" to 3" 45 degree and a 3" 90 degree) as well as the 3" inlet air filter and a little breather filter. ill keep you guys updated with some picsic:ic:ic: when they arrive and how i route and mount everything. hoping to build an air box as well :thumbup:we will see what wonders i can find at lowes or home depot on the cheap


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Zombified 5000 said:


> soooooo just ordered filters, 45 degree coupler and 90 degree coupler and im gonna attempt to fill in the rest with pvc. keep it on the cheap side with some paint or hopefully get some black pvc 3" its cheap at lowes for like 6 bucks for 10 ft. i paid 37 bucks for both couplers (2.5" to 3" 45 degree and a 3" 90 degree) as well as the 3" inlet air filter and a little breather filter. ill keep you guys updated with some picsic:ic:ic: when they arrive and how i route and mount everything. hoping to build an air box as well we will see what wonders i can find at lowes or home depot on the cheap


Sounds like a plan. Keep us posted. I still havnt made a shield yet....Im being lazy about it..smh

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Bump for update

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Finally made a shield out of plexiglass. Not done yet though..









Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombified 5000 (Oct 15, 2010)

*fail/win*

ok so i ordered the pieces i needed and the 45 degree off the inlet seemed to be better accompanied by a 90 degree fitting. no problem i made it work since shipping took way too long. got the air filter and breather filter and everything on the cheap. so WIN ... so i thought.. went to puty everything together and realized tubing i had was 3" ID instead of OD which didnt work out so long story short i used the 45 degree 2.5 inch to 3" and went to autozone and got that black retractable hose stuff and used that for my piping and just used that all to the air filter lol. i waited weeks to just get let down but oh well. it works with no problems and i dreadfully have just ziptied the filter to the air inlet on the backside of the grille. like i said ill update with pics tomorrow. definitely more sound from the engine and obvious recalculation/blow off noise. and to be honest with all the plastic stuff on these engines the tubing i used doesn't look all that terrible for what it is. :snowcool: :beer:


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Finally got around to getting all the parts ordered to make one. I think i may do mine differently though. Also ordered some black heat wrap cause i like the way yours looks. Cost of parts was $70. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds good..post some pics when you're finished!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So i just checked the space in between the body and the headlight and a 3" pipe can fit. Based on my measurements, I need a 16" strsight and a 45 degree bend and I should be good. I thing the body and heatlight should be good enough to hold it (so I dont have to worry about mounting). Last step would be where to draw the cold air from. I was thinking of installing a low-profile scoop under the car to direct flow. Gotta do some more brainstorming. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

All my parts come im today... except the filter 😑

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> All my parts come im today... except the filter 😑
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Lol it happens. Can always run to the local auto parts store and grab one 👍

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombified6000 (May 22, 2015)

Its no beauty but it works fine


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

zombified6000 said:


> Its no beauty but it works fine


Meh..function over form man. Thats all that matters....it works.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Sounds good. Need to change the reducing coupling to a reducing 45° so i can get it to sit a little lower.i wanted to turn it to the left where the factory box mounts but i didnt want to do that much work.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Has anyone had a cel afterinstalling an intake? I got a code p3030 or missfire cylinder 3.. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

LickThePenny said:


> Has anyone had a cel afterinstalling an intake? I got a code p3030 or missfire cylinder 3..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Anyone?? But heres another pic 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Nope. Had mine for about 10k miles ..so far no issues.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

I bet its thst cheap ass filter I ordered off ebay.. might have been oiled.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

LickThePenny said:


> I bet its thst cheap ass filter I ordered off ebay.. might have been oiled.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Possibly. I typically stick with dry high flow filters that can be washed. Maybe the oil on the filter is too thin to stay on the filter itself. 


Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Planning on extending my intake to make it a true CAI. Probably going to need a 3"x36" pipe and another 45 degree elbow. Trickiest part is where to channel the air flow. Was thinking of maybe a low profile scoop from the bottom of the bumper or something. Either way it will require some cutting.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbumpmike (Aug 26, 2003)

I was looking at drilling the bumper black filler panel where the fog lights would go is the base model had them. Kind of like my mk5 gti had for the dsg oil cooler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

bigbumpmike said:


> I was looking at drilling the bumper black filler panel where the fog lights would go is the base model had them. Kind of like my mk5 gti had for the dsg oil cooler
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was thinking the same thing as an option as well. I just may buy a spare and drill out the honeycomb...maybe add some black mesh behind it. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Post some pics once you get yours going!

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok - so I bit the bullet and bought an intake (one from ECS website). Installation was pretty straight forward, but I'm honestly a little upset. The car is now VERY loud with any throttle input over 10%. I remember other cars that got louder only at WOT with an intake, but this is quite a bit more intrusive. Also, I feel as though I've lost 20% of my low end torque, which is rough, because that is pretty much all this car has. I don't think that I've gained any HP whatsoever. I'm HOPING that this is just the computer that will "learn" and adjust to the intake, and that the power will come back?? Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I can barely drive this around without feeling like I'm waking up the neighbors. This is coming from someone who once had a 5.0 mustang with electronic dump pipes - I guess hitting 30 and getting married tamed me a bit.


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Ok - so I bit the bullet and bought an intake (one from ECS website). Installation was pretty straight forward, but I'm honestly a little upset. The car is now VERY loud with any throttle input over 10%. I remember other cars that got louder only at WOT with an intake, but this is quite a bit more intrusive. Also, I feel as though I've lost 20% of my low end torque, which is rough, because that is pretty much all this car has. I don't think that I've gained any HP whatsoever. I'm HOPING that this is just the computer that will "learn" and adjust to the intake, and that the power will come back?? Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I can barely drive this around without feeling like I'm waking up the neighbors. This is coming from someone who once had a 5.0 mustang with electronic dump pipes - I guess hitting 30 and getting married tamed me a bit.


Which one exactly did you buy? And do you have any sound clips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

seesir said:


> Which one exactly did you buy? And do you have any sound clips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bought the AEM version. The sound clip is similar to the person who had AEM CAI on youtube. I'm not the best with technology, and I'm light-years away from being able to produce clip. I do hear WAY more throaty sound upon ANY throttle input, and the turbo whine is a tad more noticeable, as well as the "blow-off" sound upon letting off throttle. It's just that it is MUCH louder...to the point where it sounds like I have full exhaust. I just didn't expect that. Also, I didn't expect to lose most/all low end torque, and not gain any top end whatsoever. It seems like the dyno results are inaccurate. I'm HOPING that it's just the computer that needs to adjust over time. Honestly, It went from a nice car to a painfully slow civic in 1-hour flat.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I bought the AEM version. The sound clip is similar to the person who had AEM CAI on youtube. I'm not the best with technology, and I'm light-years away from being able to produce clip. I do hear WAY more throaty sound upon ANY throttle input, and the turbo whine is a tad more noticeable, as well as the "blow-off" sound upon letting off throttle. It's just that it is MUCH louder...to the point where it sounds like I have full exhaust. I just didn't expect that. Also, I didn't expect to lose most/all low end torque, and not gain any top end whatsoever. It seems like the dyno results are inaccurate. I'm HOPING that it's just the computer that needs to adjust over time. Honestly, It went from a nice car to a painfully slow civic in 1-hour flat.


I want to add that I followed the instructions to disconnect battery and let idle for 3 minutes.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

You will lose a small amount of torque on the low end and see a very small gain up top. From most sites I have seen that make intakes for this motor, the gains on average were 3-5%. Either way its really just a piece that makes noise which is why the price of $300 to $350 isn't/wasn't justifiable for little to no gains when the intake first came out. The only real way to know if you are seeing gains is to dyno with and without the intake.....this is if you decide to not take the manufacturer's word regarding gains.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> You will lose a small amount of torque on the low end and see a very small gain up top. From most sites I have seen that make intakes for this motor, the gains on average were 3-5%. Either way its really just a piece that makes noise which is why the price of $300 to $350 isn't/wasn't justifiable for little to no gains when the intake first came out. The only real way to know if you are seeing gains is to dyno with and without the intake.....this is if you decide to not take the manufacturer's word regarding gains.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Right, I agree 100%.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

**Update**

Finally ordered and installed the straight pipe (cut at 18") and another 45 degree elbow...
Cut a hole through the botto, cover to access the filter. 

I will be rerouting the small coolant hose at a later time. No pinches though so it should last.

Last addition may be a screen and low profile scoop to direct air at the bottom or fo something with the fog light cover....but this may be enough for now.










View through driver side wheel well cover:









View from under the car:








Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

After a short drive I noticed that the turbo spool is actually louder. Not bad. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

After a day of driving, I have noticed I am getting more response from the car (traction control light comes on when I punch it off the line). I think a CAI is the way to go for me. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been contemplating getting the cts turbo one but with my luck I feel like my vw dealer will make a problem out of it (I got the first 3 oil changes/service as part of the deal when I got my car)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

seesir said:


> I've been contemplating getting the cts turbo one but with my luck I feel like my vw dealer will make a problem out of it (I got the first 3 oil changes/service as part of the deal when I got my car)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it all depends on the dealership. If they are mod friendly then it wouldnt be a problem. The last time I got an oil change, they looked past my intake. Even made an inspection video.

https://qkvideo.net/#/service/watch/a884c1b1fd6ff1f0678bda4cdb2faec1

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

seesir said:


> I've been contemplating getting the cts turbo one but with my luck I feel like my vw dealer will make a problem out of it (I got the first 3 oil changes/service as part of the deal when I got my car)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just go for it!!! Lol. Honestly they can't deny service due to an intake, it's only if you mess with ecu programming or modify any internal changes components of the engine block that can void the warranty. I got the CTS turbo intake and love it. Look up the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act that was passed in 1978 I believe. An intake or exhaust will not cause a dealership to automatically prevent you from getting warranty work done on your car. Most dealers will be ok with it but with will plug it into VAGCOM to make sure the ECU wasn't tampered with which will void the warranty! Hope this helps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lramos343 (Nov 26, 2014)

So I have 2017 model and haven't had too much luck finding anything at all. So sense the 1.4t has no MAF if shouldn't throw a code for an intake correct? And so far what else can we do to this car? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

lramos343 said:


> So I have 2017 model and haven't had too much luck finding anything at all. So sense the 1.4t has no MAF if shouldn't throw a code for an intake correct? And so far what else can we do to this car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it will not throw a code. Check the other threads as there is a list that is developing for aftermarket mods. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

People really should start checking things like calculated vs. actual mass air flow and clean side vacuum values before wasting money on intakes.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Please clarify what this means. I got an intake, and certainly didn't expect a whole lot....However, I also didn't expect the car to be slower and sound like a WRX spaceship. I don't think anyone on earth can claim that these make any power whatsoever - and I don't "buy" the dyno results. This car only makes "power" under 3-4K RPM. If the intake companies wanted to give a more honest dyno sheet, they would show that it probably loses 10+ HP over stock below 3K RPM's. The very RPM's range that make this car worth owning. Just my .02.


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Please clarify what this means.


It means the intake either flows the amount of cold air required for the state commanded by the engine management system or not - any running state from idle to WOT at all RPMs. There are rare contemporary examples of modded engines making gobs of power needing an intake upgrade. Nothing VW makes falls in this category unless we are talking about high-dollar race stuff. By high-dollar I mean more than the car cost new. Car makers locked in MPG and performance wars since forever figured out the intake part a long time ago. Aftermarket parts sellers continue capitalizing on the prior era's common enthusiast practice of modding or replacing crappy intakes before the car makers figured it out. If you want a real performance hit, do something like this, or what the OP did - I'm sure it flows alot more hot under-hood air than the stocker.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

You're right..hence the pictures from under the car (tons of hot air). I still have low end power unlike others that are experiencing this from the ones bought online. I will admit, I felt the power drop when the intake I made was near the motor (obviously with more hot air). Once I extended it to take air in from the ground, all low end torque is back.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mark, do not expect much from this car overall. There is hardly any aftermarket support regarding performance as this car is simply a point A to B econobox with great gas mileage. Nothing more. I use this car just to get to work and back. You're better off getting a better ROI with a project if you are thinking about dumping a bunch of money into the motor. Or...if you have the money to blow, then by all means have fun with it. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Nadir Point said:


> It means the intake either flows the amount of cold air required for the state commanded by the engine management system or not - any running state from idle to WOT at all RPMs. There are rare contemporary examples of modded engines making gobs of power needing an intake upgrade. Nothing VW makes falls in this category unless we are talking about high-dollar race stuff.


True, I would agree. The only time you're going to make big gains on an intake only, is when you already have big power. Case in point, airraid intake I have on the LSA, people consistently get around 30 WHP. But % wise it's nothing crazy. Somewhere around 6% gain.


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

The other cool (not!) thing about most of these aftermarket filters is they are anywhere from moderately to grossly inefficient. That's why they flow better, and also why they are going to help eat up your piston rings and valves faster with the extra dirt they let through.


----------



## Victor Huge (Aug 21, 2009)

These intakes are a terrible idea and a waste of money as the stock filter is already a cold air intake. These conical filters have been well known to destroy MAF sensors on older mk4s as they permit a lot more particulates through and despite the lack of such a sensor on the 1.4tsi, it's absolutely going to damage the turbo over time (my TDI ran nothing but the stock filters that work better than the cones and after 466000km the turbo still looks like someone filed it). Considering some are saying it causes a loss of torque in the low end, I would heavily consider the pros and cons here cause it seems to be mostly cons... Re-routing the intake to the bottom is a worse choice as now you are likely to ingest water (saw an Acura with a bottom mounted filter and it looked like it has been submerged in sewage), but as long as you know the risks... well, it's your car to do with as you please. I just know that I'd personally never buy a VW that had a hot air intake like the ones shown here.

Just my thoughts... I mean no offence, have fun!


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone live in NJ? I would like to sell my AEM intake. I just did my oil change and decided to remove the intake to retain the stock sound-level. Let me know, I would sell it for less than I bought it. I bought it a few months ago, and it is still perfect condition.


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Does anyone live in NJ? I would like to sell my AEM intake. I just did my oil change and decided to remove the intake to retain the stock sound-level. Let me know, I would sell it for less than I bought it. I bought it a few months ago, and it is still perfect condition.


Put it in the classifieds. Just fyi, used parts even new, should have a decrease in value no matter how pristine. This is of course if it's not a rare / valuable item.


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

Victor Huge said:


> ...despite the lack of such a sensor on the 1.4tsi, it's absolutely going to damage the turbo over time ...


Yeah, I forgot about the turbo - it's the first thing hit by all that hot, unfiltered air.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Nadir Point said:


> Yeah, I forgot about the turbo - it's the first thing hit by all that hot, unfiltered air.


Yep - I removed the intake. I'll sell it and get tint instead on this "people aquarium". I'll be honest and say I don't trust anything anymore. I wanted Uni-tune, but now i don't even trust that. I feel like it would be a waste of money, and probably revert back to stock performance when the computer gets used to it after a few weeks. I'm now skeptical of everything..but then again, I miss my mustang foxbody...where a set of AFR heads and an E303 Cam for 1,200 bucks total added 75 TIRE SHREDDING HP. A friend of mine cracked his windshield from the torque from 2-3 bolt-ons. Granted mustangs had weak frames...but come on.


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I wanted Uni-tune, but now i don't even trust that. I feel like it would be a waste of money, and probably revert back to stock performance when the computer gets used to it after a few weeks. I'm now skeptical of everything..but then again, I miss my mustang foxbody...where a set of AFR heads and an E303 Cam for 1,200 bucks total added 75 TIRE SHREDDING HP. A friend of mine cracked his windshield from the torque from 2-3 bolt-ons. Granted mustangs had weak frames...but come on.


How would getting a tune have a "computer gets used to it"? Tunes just last, the computer isn't going to revert back or anything. 

You can't compare an economy car with a huge displacement sports car mod for mod. I can add a simple pulley and gain 100 whp. It's all dependent.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

kchertal said:


> I saw the AEM Intake and the bends in it looked just like the 01-05 civic piping, I ordered it on ebay for $31.99 and its a pretty close fit. I did have to shorten the down pipe under the headlight. Also I bent a flat piece metal from the hardware store as a mount.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/01-05-CIVIC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


pictures homie


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

-deleted-


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

do you think im good with this ? 90 is 12'' long ( 14.5 if you include the bend ) 

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/index.php?products_id=750










cheap ship to canada:biggrinsanta:

+ black filter on amazon.CA

https://www.amazon.ca/Spectre-Perfo...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=PP46J5F4ES3V9B2V8W7B


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

up


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Measure it out with a tape measure (also read page 3)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

You may want to fully build a CAI so that you are not taking in hot air with a short ram (which will rob you of some power). 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeggarSifon (Oct 14, 2017)

*CAI on my JetTase*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvXzd5Y2hDWUhFWDA/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvZU9vOTd3T0VoZE0/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvZjJTOGJBd2tRYk0/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvcUNVSFp6WG9qZFE/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvSTN3ZHhPa0otdlk/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvenZwQWdlUk53RWc/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvQ0x4MUtaNWlYVTQ/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvbU0xZVhtbjBzaW8/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1Fc41cwMACvdXdfVWZNTUEyVzg/view?usp=sharing




I'll post more pics with some changes I made. The Rtunes filter sounds good, but doesn't filter out much, so I got AEM filter from amazon installed now and will keep RTunes as backup. I use TorquePro app to monitor temps and other things and haven't noticed significant changes from stock, just a bit more torque. I'm in Florida so humidity and heat is a killer here. with ambient temps around 85-90F my intake temp is ~110F while driving, but goes up to 120-130F at stop or driving in heavy traffic. I love the sound and definitely got slight gain in power.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Several iterations of my intake-project (on a Golf GTE/hybrid with a EA211 engine):

Stock:









Quick and dirty install of a K&N Apollo intake and some flex hoses:









Went back to OEM for the first part.









Opened up the front inlets on both sides. Only the passenger side was open, I dremeled out the driver side:









Got a Air-raid UBI (u-build-it) kit, some silicone couplers and had to ditch the K&N Apollo because it was touching the hood all the time :banghead:









This is the current form, and thanks to this topic, I got inspired to improve the design: get a silicone 3->2,5 45 degree reducer and also get rid of the airbox and replace it by a Specter in-line airbox, which should fit in the colder area in the front of the engine.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah we do not have one. The only way (currently) to achieve this is to buy this or something similar:
> 
> The only issue is that there is no hole (at the bend) to accommodate the sensor. So you would have to figure out a way to attach it without causing any air leaks


Don't worry, Forge included a place to leave the sensor, it's now placed on the aluminum base:


----------



## fnf.cars (Dec 13, 2017)

May be bringing up an old thread, but I found this and probably going to buy a filter and be done lol just have to cut the pipes to fit. I saw some people saying they were going to use a PVC pipe, how hot will that get over the engine? Because the purpose of a cooler air intake is not to bring heat in.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/381212725968?


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

fnf.cars said:


> May be bringing up an old thread, but I found this and probably going to buy a filter and be done lol just have to cut the pipes to fit. I saw some people saying they were going to use a PVC pipe, how hot will that get over the engine? Because the purpose of a cooler air intake is not to bring heat in.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/381212725968?


Intakes on the 1.4 is more for sound lol. They dont do much for hp/tq. I wouldnt use pvc. Id use ABS as thats what most plastic under the hood is made out of already. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Installed the Spectre inline airbox:


----------



## caldwell (May 23, 2016)

Anyone leave the OEM air box in place and just improve the piping to and from the air box ? 

I'm thinking about just dropping in an aftermarket panel filter and then removing the intake baffles before and after. This way I keep the sealed intake design and hopefully get a little more intake noise.


----------



## caldwell (May 23, 2016)

Thanks to this page I ended up making an intake last night.

I based my project off the of the posted parts requirements, but this morning I went back to the store an swapped out two pieces for ideal fitment without any cutting.

* 60 degree elbow tube going into the turbo. Ended up allowing the tubing to line up better next to the charge piping.

* 4" straight tube. Originally I bought 3 pieces of 6" long tubing, but it ran right up to the radiator support which was not ideal. Swapping in the 4" tube still allows for the 90 degree elbow to clear around the charge pipe.

Cool noises for sure lol. It is not quite as loud inside the car as I expected from watching youtube, but I am totally stoked about that. It is only noticeable on hard acceleration which makes me happy. 

all invested $175 ( K&N Filter, bought additional parts ) which is way better the $300+ for the same affect !


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

caldwell said:


> Thanks to this page I ended up making an intake last night.
> 
> I based my project off the of the posted parts requirements, but this morning I went back to the store an swapped out two pieces for ideal fitment without any cutting.
> 
> ...


post a pic !


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

just ordered this. i hope the 90 will be long enough


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

mine is done !

got little bit of trim on the 2.5 to 3.0 45 reducer but overall fit very nice


----------



## Matthewwilliams (Aug 11, 2018)

I still need to wrap it to keep heat down. Sounds good but no powergains at all. Even with uni stage 1 or 1


----------



## Matthewwilliams (Aug 11, 2018)

Won't load


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

Matthewwilliams said:


> I still need to wrap it to keep heat down. Sounds good but no powergains at all. Even with uni stage 1 or 1


You'l have some torque LOSS, because the intake runners tuned to mach the fueling curve and turbo map are now gone.


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

I know it's a pretty old thread but I found this while searching for an intake for my 1.2 TSI Golf and thought about doing this myself...The only issues I'm having are 1) where did you guys secure the intake piping so it doesn't move around given that it won't work with the factory air box mounts 2) We don't have AutoZone etc in Croatia so getting parts is a little tougher...So if anyone could link me some parts that'd be great


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

IntelCorePentium said:


> I know it's a pretty old thread but I found this while searching for an intake for my 1.2 TSI Golf and thought about doing this myself...The only issues I'm having are 1) where did you guys secure the intake piping so it doesn't move around given that it won't work with the factory air box mounts 2) We don't have AutoZone etc in Croatia so getting parts is a little tougher...So if anyone could link me some parts that'd be great


Ebay, Alibaba or Amazon may be your best bet for obtaining pieces. You may need to do a bit of measuring before your purchases though.

I am not sure what everyone else has done to secure theirs but my piping is fed down behind the headlight and ends behind the fog light cover. Its pretty snug (between the frame and headlight) so a zip tie thats hidden worked for additional security.

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

I read the entire thread and wanted to do a simple 45 degree reducer from the turbo into an aluminium pipe with a 90 degree bend that has a cone filter on the end...I'll probably put it right in front of the stock air inlet...Any recommendations on pipe diameter? The turbo outlet is 2.5" as I've read on the topic...I thought of keeping it 2.5" instead of increasing to 3"


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

IntelCorePentium said:


> I read the entire thread and wanted to do a simple 45 degree reducer from the turbo into an aluminium pipe with a 90 degree bend that has a cone filter on the end...I'll probably put it right in front of the stock air inlet...Any recommendations on pipe diameter? The turbo outlet is 2.5" as I've read on the topic...I thought of keeping it 2.5" instead of increasing to 3"


2.5 or 3 will work. 3" will be the same amount of air as you will still have the reducer. Go with whatever size is cheapest. Are you planning on flashing the ECU?

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> 2.5 or 3 will work. 3" will be the same amount of air as you will still have the reducer. Go with whatever size is cheapest. Are you planning on flashing the ECU?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm gonna do an ECU flash soon...I already got a custom straight pipe catback exhaust a made from 2.5" stainless steel and it sounds quite nice actually for a 1.2 engine...I also just got the Forge FMDV1 dump valve and will be installing it first thing in the morning...I'd like to build my own induction kit next then grab a downpipe and reflash it on the dyno


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

IntelCorePentium said:


> Yeah I'm gonna do an ECU flash soon...I already got a custom straight pipe catback exhaust a made from 2.5" stainless steel and it sounds quite nice actually for a 1.2 engine...I also just got the Forge FMDV1 dump valve and will be installing it first thing in the morning...I'd like to build my own induction kit next then grab a downpipe and reflash it on the dyno


Nice!!! Yeah, the intake will not do much for you unless you get a flash. At first I had mine stop near the grille and lost a good amount of low end torque. After extending it down towards the ground it came back. Then I flashed the ECU with a Stage 1 tune and I love it. Exhaust is next for me. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> Nice!!! Yeah, the intake will not do much for you unless you get a flash. At first I had mine stop near the grille and lost a good amount of low end torque. After extending it down towards the ground it came back. Then I flashed the ECU with a Stage 1 tune and I love it. Exhaust is next for me.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Yeah I know, that's why I'm doing all the supporting mods first (exhaust, intake, etc) before I dyno the car.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

These good intakes temps will only become high intake temps unless we do something about our not so efficient Intercooler system. I’m planning on changing the air to water to an Air to air system. Things to buy would be a Blow off valve kit from eBay with those end couplers, an air to air Intercooler, bunch of pipes and couplers for a custom FMIC and get it done. Once this is done couple the two stock IC water hoses together and take it for a spin. I think that’s about it. However it would require taking bumper off and measuring and lots of time to fit and mount. Still would be a great upgrade over the air to water system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasisqc (Apr 28, 2016)

installing a bigger coolant radiator can help getting the water to air colder and improve performance. an air to air with way longer tube can cause boost lag and delay.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

oasisqc said:


> installing a bigger coolant radiator can help getting the water to air colder and improve performance. an air to air with way longer tube can cause boost lag and delay.


Air to water are only good for a few short bursts and pulls and once the coolant is warmed up it all gets warmer. An Air To air will only takes milliseconds to fill the piping and the IC but the gains of having air that’s 5f above ambient tops and always cold no matter what ambient temp or engine bay temps or coolant temps is better than having air that’s 10-20f above ambient when warmed up. Ever seen how the boost drops after 4K rpms or in that rpm range? Our boost just drops from 17psi to 12 psi because our engine is taking more air at that rpm than the tiny turbo can produce. I’ve been thinking that a K03s Turbo would be a great choice for this engine to make more power while keeping peak boost of 17psi around the 3k rpms mark or so. 
With only Few feet of piping from the turbo outlet when at WOT the turbo outlet temps rise like crazy and say 3-4 feet’s of piping and a warmer than ambient IC ain’t fast enough to cool down 70f-250f compressor outlet temps at WOT. That’s my take tho however you can also go the air to water route and there’s more custom stuff in our cars instead of waiting for companies to make parts. They’re both great systems but our stock one just heatsoaks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

I know this has nothing to do with intakes but I just got my Forge dump valve and I'll be installing it soon. 









Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

IntelCorePentium said:


> I know this has nothing to do with intakes but I just got my Forge dump valve and I'll be installing it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just finished mounting the new BOV...sounds great (it's very loud)









Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IntelCorePentium said:


> Just finished mounting the new BOV...sounds great (it's very loud)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do about the extra hose that it has going to the turbo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> What did you do about the extra hose that it has going to the turbo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you mean the vacuum hose that goes in the boost tap adapter then I just cut it about half and zip tied it to the coolant hose

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IntelCorePentium said:


> If you mean the vacuum hose that goes in the boost tap adapter then I just cut it about half and zip tied it to the coolant hose
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Do you have a Golf or Jetta? I meant the stock pipe has a 1 inch hose or so going to the boost pipe than runs back to the turbo inlet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Do you have a Golf or Jetta? I meant the stock pipe has a 1 inch hose or so going to the boost pipe than runs back to the turbo inlet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 2015 Mk7 Golf 1.2 TSI 63 kW

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IntelCorePentium said:


> I have a 2015 Mk7 Golf 1.2 TSI 63 kW
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Yeah I see. The Golf doesn’t have this second hose that goes to from the stock boost pipe to the turbo inlet. The Jetta does. Idk why tho but thanks for the insight on the upgraded boost pipe. Have you thought about installing a Downpipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Yeah I see. The Golf doesn’t have this second hose that goes to from the stock boost pipe to the turbo inlet. The Jetta does. Idk why tho but thanks for the insight on the upgraded boost pipe. Have you thought about installing a Downpipe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want a downpipe but I can't seem to find any that fit the 1.2 litre engine

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IntelCorePentium said:


> I want a downpipe but I can't seem to find any that fit the 1.2 litre engine
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


Look for Mk7 Golf 1.4Tsi it probably is the same. If so there’s Supercircuits website you could prob Email them and ask if there’s one or if they could make one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Look for Mk7 Golf 1.4Tsi it probably is the same. If so there’s Supercircuits website you could prob Email them and ask if there’s one or if they could make one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I guessed they'd be the same for the 1.2 and 1.4 engine but I kinda don't want to risk it if it doesn't fit

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IntelCorePentium said:


> Yeah I guessed they'd be the same for the 1.2 and 1.4 engine but I kinda don't want to risk it if it doesn't fit
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


I’ve been in the same boat but I was quoted $400 for a custom Downpipe mounted fitted and materials sooo I might just say f it and get it but again exhaust flow is not an issue for this engine as much as the Intake temps which is why I want to go Full Air To Air Intercooler System. The air coming in can be hot ass hell but if your Intercooler can cool down those temps to ambient or really close to ambient then it doesn’t matter where the air comes from it will be cooled almost to ambient temps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> I’ve been in the same boat but I was quoted $400 for a custom Downpipe mounted fitted and materials sooo I might just say f it and get it but again exhaust flow is not an issue for this engine as much as the Intake temps which is why I want to go Full Air To Air Intercooler System. The air coming in can be hot ass hell but if your Intercooler can cool down those temps to ambient or really close to ambient then it doesn’t matter where the air comes from it will be cooled almost to ambient temps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that's a lot of cash lol... I currently only have this bov and a custom catback exhaust w/o mufflers so I figured to do an intake next then a catless downpipe... After that bigger turbo and remap

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IntelCorePentium said:


> Yeah that's a lot of cash lol... I currently only have this bov and a custom catback exhaust w/o mufflers so I figured to do an intake next then a catless downpipe... After that bigger turbo and remap
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


I’ve been thinking on a K03s turbo for drivability along with the air to air for better temps. This stock system last only a feel pills until the coolant gets warm and all goes to crap. I use 91 to make sure it doesn’t lose power. You see when our turbos get up in the rpms(4-6k) that’s when the boost drops. Drops to like 12 psi vs 17psi because the engine is taking more air than the turbo can produce so we need a colder side and of course a less restrictive and better hot side as well. 
https://youtu.be/ZbbDBjXDrUo how about this Mk7 golf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntelCorePentium (Dec 19, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> I’ve been thinking on a K03s turbo for drivability along with the air to air for better temps. This stock system last only a feel pills until the coolant gets warm and all goes to crap. I use 91 to make sure it doesn’t lose power. You see when our turbos get up in the rpms(4-6k) that’s when the boost drops. Drops to like 12 psi vs 17psi because the engine is taking more air than the turbo can produce so we need a colder side and of course a less restrictive and better hot side as well.
> https://youtu.be/ZbbDBjXDrUo how about this Mk7 golf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I've read you post a few pages back about the intercooler upgrade... It definitely has to be done at some point if we're going to make more power but for now simple mods like a downpipe and induction are gonna do fine with water to air... Granted if you swap with a K03 turbo then an intercooler is a must 

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IntelCorePentium said:


> Yeah I've read you post a few pages back about the intercooler upgrade... It definitely has to be done at some point if we're going to make more power but for now simple mods like a downpipe and induction are gonna do fine with water to air... Granted if you swap with a K03 turbo then an intercooler is a must
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


You see our intake temps with a CAI or Short ram might be lower but they will always be higher than ambient due to our Intercooling system. So in the end if you get hot engine bay air is gonna get compressed and hot again but if the Intercooler is efficient enough it will cool the air down enough to be down to ambient temps. Sorta like a Naturally aspirated car with a CAI picking up cold air from under the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

JuicyChoach said:


> Got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the silicone couplers, I’ve seen some 3-ply, 4-ply and 5 ply....does that matter by any chance? Or stick to the 4-ply. I just don’t understand the difference and would want to use the correct ones.


----------



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

Cherb32 said:


> Went to the store (Autozone) and grabbed whatever they had to throw something together. Ordered a 3"x1' aluminum piece from Amazon. Wrapped it from the leftover header heat wrap I had (for insulation). Need 3 couplers now and possibly a 3"x4" pipe to push the filter over a little more..just so it can line up with the OEM duct.
> I will probably work on a headshield later on *shrug*
> 
> All mocked up right now...will post pics when it is installed.
> ...


What is the size of breather filter you used for the little hose that hangs?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Grimwolfsburg said:


> What is the size of breather filter you used for the little hose that hangs?


Sorry for the late response. I am unsure of the size as the breather was bought from Autozone. It was in the same location as the filter so I eyeballed the size I needed and then clamped it on.

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludy (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry to thread jack, but I’ve got an intake and forge Motorsport boost pipe/dump valve I’m trying to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ludy said:


> Sorry to thread jack, but I’ve got an intake and forge Motorsport boost pipe/dump valve I’m trying to sell if anyone is interested.


This is for the classifieds section. Might want to post it there.

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjsaenz801 (10 mo ago)

I have a mk7 1.4 jetta, 2019 how can I custom make one?. What do I need exactly?..


----------

